# Greek husband - Canadian Wife



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm sure this question has been asked (or more for a EU spouse - Canadian spouse) but I can't find anything in the past threads - most recent that is.

I am the Canadian - but not by birth. By immigration to Canada in the 1980s with my parents from the UK. So I've been a Canadian Citizen since 1984. Since 2003, I have been living in Greece (as an EU citizen) and married my Greek husband in 2008. We also had a daughter in 2008.

We now want to move back to Canada. So, the CIC website, as someone mentioned before, is full of information but nonetheless, confusing and at times a bit vague.

As a Greek citizen (and I think EU citizen), my husband can only stay in Canada for 6 months without a PR or Visa - correct? So am I best to apply for his PR while we are still living in Greece? We were hoping to go by the end of the year to CAnada so I can start work immediately.

While we have made the application, can we go back to Canada? And what if his approval doesn't come through within those 6 months? Does he have to exit Canada to the EU again and then re-enter for another 6 months or only when his approval comes through? OR, can he obtain a Visa for the US, cross the border and re-enter Canada the next day??

That is all very wishy-washy to me. Do we apply from Greece, go to CAnada and hope it is complete within 6 months? If not, then what??

Hope someone can shed some light!!! Thank you!!!

LGK616


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Your husband can arrive in Canada as a visitor, and can stay in Canada indefinitely while his application is being processed (assuming his application is submitted within those first 6 months). Now, the processing times for PR applications is longer from inside the country, many people arrive in Canada, submit their application to the US, but, in order to activate your PR this way you must enter the US and then return to Canada.

My wife and I applied in Canada and her processing took just over a year. My sister and her partner applied from in Canada via Buffalo and it only took about 6 months. We both had assistance from an immigration lawyer.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> Your husband can arrive in Canada as a visitor, and can stay in Canada indefinitely while his application is being processed (assuming his application is submitted within those first 6 months). Now, the processing times for PR applications is longer from inside the country, many people arrive in Canada, submit their application to the US, but, in order to activate your PR this way you must enter the US and then return to Canada.
> 
> My wife and I applied in Canada and her processing took just over a year. My sister and her partner applied from in Canada via Buffalo and it only took about 6 months. We both had assistance from an immigration lawyer.


This is good to know!! I was a bit worried about losing time if I had to stay in Greece while all this was going on. I didn't realize that he could submit it through Buffalo though and we will look at that option. A one hour drive to cross over to Buffalo is nothing compared to a 10 hour, expensive plane ride home to Greece!!

I am wondering if other EU citizens have ever done this as I can see that you are from NZ originally?

Thanks very much!

LGK616


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

LGK616 said:


> I am wondering if other EU citizens have ever done this as I can see that you are from NZ originally?


I'm from Canada. My wife is from New Zealand, my son is Canadian born but has NZ citizenship and we are currently considering a move there.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> I'm from Canada. My wife is from New Zealand, my son is Canadian born but has NZ citizenship and we are currently considering a move there.


I still am not clear about this process as it's of course not on the CIC website. They only talk about Greek citizens applying through the office in Rome and that can take up to 12 months to get an approval plus 52 days for my approval as a sponsor.

I just don't want to lose any more time sitting here in Greece doing nothing when we can be back in Canada, settling down and I could be working again. Plus my daughter could be going to school. She can't go here in Greece because we can't afford to send her here!

So if this is indeed a shortcut, meaning we go to Canada and apply from there, I will do so. But I am wondering if any other EU citizen knows of this procedure and am waiting to hear back from anyone else!

Thanks for your info however. It is helpful!

LGK616


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Try reading this and see if it sheds any light on the matter:
Spouse or Common-law partner in Canada - Where to start

I don't see why Greek or EU applications should be any different from New Zealand.


----------

